# Fun, short rides around PCC (SW Portland)?



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Im pretty new to the area, weather permitting id like to get some fun riding in. 

Anything fun to ride in SW portland/multnoma village/pcc area? Just looking for short loops, 10-20 miles, ideally with a bike lane or low speed traffic. 

Thanks!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

This may give you some ideas... local rides in Portland...

http://www.rubbertotheroad.com/?page_id=514

I don't usually ride in the SW part of town but I'm sure there is lots of great riding to be had in those hills. Also look at the recent thread about Germantown Road... in that thread, some guys discuss riding to Council Crest. Council Crest is in the SW part of town. (Germantown is way up in the NW).


----------

